

Is the 'paperless' office here at last? - duck
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/03/18/paperless.office/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
pmccool
Interesting to see the iPad mentioned. That's what interests me about it: is
it an adequate substitute for an A4 (paper) notebook?

